# available crew



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am desperetly seeking a crew position for major regattas all year round on a mumm30, melges, or anyother fun race boats I have extensive experience on a mumm30, cook 40, holland 50, j/36, j92, and other boats. positions include jib, guy, sewer, pit, runners, and almost anything to an extent. Please email with any possibilities. Willing to travel to reggats.


----------



## speedfreak (Mar 16, 2002)

Where are you located?


----------

